

This billionaire wants to use dinosaur DNA to build a real-life Jurassic Park  - ValentineC
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/08/01/this-billionaire-wants-to-use-dinosaur-dna-to-build-a-real-life-jurassic-park/

======
drharris
Seriously, link to TNW and not the source article?
([http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/story/2012/07/31/clives...](http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/story/2012/07/31/clives-
going-jurassic-sunshine-coast/))

